# Another New Comer



## Fire Dept 66 (May 1, 2007)

Hello to my fellow Outback owners. We have visited this web-site for a long time and just
decided to join. Don and Pam from the Lafayette, Indiana area. We are on our third Outback,
started with a 25 FB, went on to a 28 BHS and now pull around a 28 FRLS. We have really
enjoyed our Outbacks and look forward to attending a rally if at all possible.

Don and Pam
05 Dodge RAM 3500 CTD
05 Outback 28 FRLS
Retired US Navy
Micky the Sheltie
Maggie the Chihuaua


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Fire Dept 66 said:


> Hello to my fellow Outback owners. We have visited this web-site for a long time and just
> decided to join. Don and Pam from the Lafayette, Indiana area. We are on our third Outback,
> started with a 25 FB, went on to a 28 BHS and now pull around a 28 FRLS. We have really
> enjoyed our Outbacks and look forward to attending a rally if at all possible.
> ...


Fairly new myself..... welcome!

Mike


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome, join the rest of the Fire brigade.....


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

Welcome Brother,

You will find that the Mods section alone will keep your wish list full, oh and by the way there are a few other firefighters in the crowd. As a group we could probably staff a couple engines, squads etc. just with Outbackers.

MK


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Fire Dept 66 to the Outback Family
Glad to have you with us

Don


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome Fire Dept 66








Eric (paramedic 17 yrs, vol. ff & asst. chief 15 yrs)


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*to Outbackers*


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome (again) to the family. Third Outback, wow, you join a small group who are on there third Outback









Add your FD info to the link I gave you, we are proud to add another FD member.

Check out the rally section and hopefully you can join us at one.

John


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome









Third Outback! Now that's brand loyalty!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Lady Di said:


> Third Outback! Now that's brand loyalty!


That and a VERY SMART consumer









Welcome to the Family!!!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Fire Dept 66
















to Outbackers! 

Glad you decided to join us!
Happy Camping,


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

That may be an OUTBACKER record! Three...wow!
Welcome aboard.


----------



## OverFT5 (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome! We're fairly new ourselves. We also purchased the 28FRLS, and are loving it. We're still getting everything 'shipshape' for our first outing.

Phil and Diann
2007 F350 PSD
2007 28 FRLS


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

Welcome... 
Beware though... perusing the Mods section of this site will cost you money!








Enjoy!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome brother, 13 years firefighter/paramedic.
i know its short notice but there is a rally this weekend at starved rock state park in Illinois, I don't think its too far from u and another firefighter is organizing it.

congrats on the new tt


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome from a Left Coaster and another fairly new Outbacker!


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Fire Dept 66,

Congratulations, welcome & enjoy!

Happy camping


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Fire Dept 66 said:


> Hello to my fellow Outback owners. We have visited this web-site for a long time and just
> decided to join. Don and Pam from the Lafayette, Indiana area. We are on our third Outback,
> started with a 25 FB, went on to a 28 BHS and now pull around a 28 FRLS. We have really
> enjoyed our Outbacks and look forward to *attending a rally if at all possible.*
> ...


WELCOME!!
Check out the Michigan Rally!!! 
Click Here

MaeJae


----------

